# Kernel Issues

## MnFork

ok, so I've upgraded my kernel with the instructions found here and here to resemble the kernel found here and now my boot hangs at 

```
 udevd-event[14108]: run_program: ' /sbin/modprode' abnormal exit

                                                                                                         [!!]
```

in truth it continues to the point:

```
 * Loading module nvidia ...
```

but I suspect the first point is my issue

Before changing my kernel as discribed above I used genkernel to produce a kernel that worked well, after I fiddled with things to make the nvidia card work, but I honestly don't remember what those things were 

I have put in the system rescue disk and happily I can access my data and all no problem.

Ok, I've tryed to use

```
 genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all 
```

but apparently I didn't have genkernel => try to emerge "no ebuilds statisfy genkernel"

ok, so I try to change the kernel a bit a recompile which rescue64 refused to do so now i'm trying altker64

-My system used to be and should be a 64bit system

altker64 gives the same errors

```
 error: code model 'kernel' not supported in the 32 bit mode

sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in
```

I don't know if this is of note but the rescue cd seems to pause for a while at the "uevents waiting to be processed" step and always gives the [!!]

I'm really at my wits end on this

----------

## Hu

Proprietary drivers are almost always the first suspect, so start by ruling it out.  What version of the nVidia drivers are you using?  If you move nvidia.ko out so that it cannot be loaded, does the boot still fail?  What was the last kernel that worked?  What kernel are you trying to use?

You reference three different "here" values, but none of them seem to by hyperlinks.

----------

## MnFork

apologies the first is this:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=7

The second is this:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

and the third this:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Home_Server

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Please post your .config, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll take a look to see what's wrong.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## MnFork

lspci -n gives:

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:2e20 (rev03)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:3a37

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:3a38

00:1a.2 0c03: 8086:3a39

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:3a3c

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:3a3c

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:3a40

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:3a48

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:3a4a

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:3a34

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:3a35

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:3a36

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:3a3a

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev 90)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:3a16

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:3a20

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:3a30

00:1f.5 0101: 8086:3a26

01:00.0 0200: 11ab:4364 (rev 12)

02:00.0 0101: 11ab:6121 (rev b1)

03:00.0 0300: 10de:0611 (rev a2)

04:00.0 0280: 104c:9066

04:01.0 0c03: 1033:0035 (rev 43)

04:01.1 0c03: 1033:0035 (rev 43)

04:01.2 0c03: 1033:00e0 (rev 04)

04:02.0 0200: 11ab:4320 (rev 14)

04:03.0 0c00: 11c1:5811 (rev 79)

```

I hope that all makes sense to one of you cause I have no idea what that's about but moving on

Fstab:

```
/dev/sdc1             /boot                       ext2                  noauto, noatime 1 2

/dev/sdc3             /                           ext3                  noatime         0 1

/dev/sdc2             none                        swap                  sw              0 0

/dev/sr0              /mnt/cdrom                  auto                  noauto,ro,user  0 0

/dev/sda1             /media/visual               ntfs-3g               user            0 0

/dev/sdb1             /media/music                ntfs-3g               user            0 0

```

.config would take forever to copy by hand and I don't know how to transfer it otherwise.  I apologize for the delay on this I had some tests that needed studying.  Many thanks. Please let me know how to mount a flash drive and copy the .config over or some better way of transferring it so I can post it.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Get the system rescue CD, start in GUI mode, and copy the .config to pastebin.com, as in my sig below. 

Copying by hand is not an option, and unless the USB stick runs under Gentoo currently, which I doubt, you really need to get the kernel in gear. Even if I were to set it up for you, you still need a way to get it to your machine. So definitely give the system rescue CD if you don't already have one.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## MnFork

I'm getting 

```
CPU Fan Error!
```

on boot now and I don't know why, I don't think I've changed anything but I think my BIOS got alerted some how

More importantly I don't have any network connection while using the System Rescue Cd.  I mean the cable is plugged in and all but it's not seen.  I know nothing about networking or how to configure that either-I've read through a lot of documentation and I still have 0 confidence in that area.

I apologize for the delay but I've been away and I can seem to get anything to work.  Is there a guide to saving your system somewhere.

My next step is to review the SystemRescueCd website for how to get a network connection.  Please advise

Ok, screw it-I have backed up all the necessary material on another hard drive I'm very willing right now to start from scratch

Here's what I would like to build

A 64 bit system that:

*can operate like a general use machine

*can share media with windows and linux machines over a network

*if possible can stream music to above machines over a network

*Perhaps play fallout 1, 2 and 3 if in anyway possible (not top Priority)

Here's the hardware I have

*Q6600 2.4Ghz Quad Core 2 Intel Processor

*P5Q-E Asus Motherboard

*EVGA GeForce 8800GT Superclocked 512MB Video Card

*2GB of RAM DDR2 1066

*DVDRW SATA Opitical Drive

*Antec 650 NeoPower PSU

*1 320GB SATA Harddrive

*2 500GB PATA Harddrives

I already have all of the above gear so I'd like to use it.  I need to find a better case the one I have now, which is kinda falling apart.  I'm not at all opposed to getting a OS drive of smaller capacity, but I'm not exactly made of money.Last edited by MnFork on Sun Mar 15, 2009 10:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MnFork,

This post tells how to use a USB stick with the liveCD.

Once you have the data there you can post it from another OS or another PC.

----------

## MnFork

Thank you for the advise on the usb

Here is my .config posted on pastebin

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MnFork,

System RescueCD loads a 32 bit kernel by default. If you load the 64 bit kernel, you should be able to chroot into your 64 not install to fix things.  You cannot run 64 bit code on a 32 bit kernel., hence the errors in your original post.

----------

